# MotoGP 2016 - Calendario 2016 e copertura TV.



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2016)

A seguire il calendario della MotoGP 2016. Tutte le gare saranno trasmesse da Sky Sport. Non sono state rese ancora note quali saranno visibili in chiaro su Cielo e TV8 (ex MTV).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2016)

Ho seguito il gp di argentina solo via aggiornamenti live sul sito della gazzetta.

Sono morto dal ridere quando ho letto che le due ducati si sono "inzuccate" all'ultimo giro quando erano seconde e terze 

Gare in chiaro non ne fanno più?

A valentino è andata benone alla fine. Buon secondo posto e Lorenzo per terra


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Aprile 2016)

gara pesantemente condizionata dal cambio obbligatorio causa gomme.


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco, Rossi era incollato a 6 giri dalla fine a Marquez, sono entrati entrambi ai box a cambiare la moto e non so perchè alla fine Marquez gli ha dato 7 secondi di distacco, le due ducati negli ultimi 2 giri avevano superato Valentino mandandolo quarto, alla penultima curva iannone e dovizioso impattano e vanno fuori, Rossi secondo 

Classifica ad oggi:

Marquez 41
Rossi 33
Lorenzo 25


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2016)

Lorenzo che incapace...se non cascava finiva fuori dalla zona punti.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Aprile 2016)

Mi auguro che nel box Ducati abbiano introdotto i rottami delle 2 moto in tutti gli orifizi corporei di quel fesso di Iannone.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2016)

Dovizioso buttato giù anche oggi.. Che sfiga.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

E il giovane Spagnolo le sta dando a tutti quanti, immagino il fegato dei Rossisti


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E il giovane Spagnolo le sta dando a tutti quanti, immagino il fegato dei Rossisti



Il frocettohhhh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2016)

A quanto pare Lorenzo andrà in Ducati il prossimo anno


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A quanto pare Lorenzo andrà in Ducati il prossimo anno



Ora è ufficiale. Dalla prossima stagione Jorge correrà in Ducati. Non vedo l'ora di vederlo sulla rossa!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2016)

Pole per Valentino. 

Avesse anche solo 6 anni di meno credo non ci sarebbe davvero gara con gli spagnoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2016)

Rossi è il Motociclismo. Scommetto che anche in Spagna è più tifato lui del duo penoso Lorenzo-Marquez.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pole per Valentino.
> 
> Avesse anche solo 6 anni di meno credo non ci sarebbe davvero gara con gli spagnoli.



Infatti andrebbero rivalutati i vari Gibernau, Biaggi, Capirossi che hanno raccolto solo le briciole. 
Per me l'unico fenomeno tra gli avversari di Rossi è stato Stoner, purtroppo per lui non ha mai avuto la testa per guidare a mente libera.

Sugli spagnoli lasciamo stare, nonostante gli 8 e 14 anni in meno, hanno dovuto fare il biscottone del secolo per battere un vecchietto.


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Infatti andrebbero rivalutati i vari Gibernau, Biaggi, Capirossi che hanno raccolto solo le briciole.
> Per me l'unico fenomeno tra gli avversari di Rossi è stato Stoner, purtroppo per lui non ha mai avuto la testa per guidare a mente libera.
> 
> Sugli spagnoli lasciamo stare, nonostante gli 8 e 14 anni in meno, hanno dovuto fare il biscottone del secolo per battere un vecchietto.



ma che vuoi rivalutare, con quelli Rossi oggi vincerebbe ancora i mondiali con 4 gare d'anticipo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma che vuoi rivalutare, con quelli Rossi oggi vincerebbe ancora i mondiali con 4 gare d'anticipo.



in base a cosa lo dici?

Come fa il Rossi 37enne ad essere sullo stesso livello del Rossi 2002-2005, ossia quello di 25 anni senza nessun problema fisico, con la moto migliore, senza pancia piena, senza la morte del Sic e gli anni disastrosi in ducati?

La verità è che due domande dovremmo farcele su Lorenzo e Marquez che fanno la porcata del secolo per scalzarlo nonostante tutti i fattori di cui sopra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2016)

Vittoria di Valentino. 

Peccato non aver visto la gara... Che due scatole il fatto che non ci sia manco più una gara in chiaro...

Quello che sta facendo adesso, considerando poi la botta psicologica tremenda del mondiale scorso, è da pazzi.


----------



## DannySa (24 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vittoria di Valentino.
> 
> Peccato non aver visto la gara... Che due scatole il fatto che non ci sia manco più una gara in chiaro...
> 
> Quello che sta facendo adesso, considerando poi la botta psicologica tremenda del mondiale scorso è da pazzi.



Vai di rojad.


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> in base a cosa lo dici?
> 
> Come fa il Rossi 37enne ad essere sullo stesso livello del Rossi 2002-2005, ossia quello di 25 anni senza nessun problema fisico, con la moto migliore, senza pancia piena, senza la morte del Sic e gli anni disastrosi in ducati?
> 
> La verità è che due domande dovremmo farcele su Lorenzo e Marquez che fanno la porcata del secolo per scalzarlo nonostante tutti i fattori di cui sopra.




come ha rischiato di vincerlo l'anno scorso con tutti i fattori di cui parli l'ha perso nel 2006 da Nick fotttuto Hayden, forse il più scarso campione del mondo degli ultimi 20 anni, cosa facciamo? Rivalutiamo pure lui?

Un fenomeno vero lo è per sempre, da giovanissimo come da vecchio quindi non è che sia sorpreso della competitività di Rossi ma il revisionismo storico sui rivali dell'epoca...pietà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2016)

Nel frattempo lorenzo spara il piagnisteo più assurdo del secolo: "La gomma slittava, se no *potevo vincere con distacco*" 

Non ho parole...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> come ha rischiato di vincerlo l'anno scorso con tutti i fattori di cui parli l'ha perso nel 2006 da Nick fotttuto Hayden, forse il più scarso campione del mondo degli ultimi 20 anni, cosa facciamo? Rivalutiamo pure lui?
> 
> Un fenomeno vero lo è per sempre, da giovanissimo come da vecchio quindi non è che sia sorpreso della competitività di Rossi ma il revisionismo storico sui rivali dell'epoca...pietà



Certo, ovvio uno sport poco fisico come il motociclismo a 25 anni sei come a 37. Ma che parliamo a fare. 

Sul mondiale 2006 basta (se proprio non c'è memoria storica o abbiamo memoria selettiva) pensare che Rossi veniva da 5 mondiali di fila, quell'anno totalizzò ben 120 punti in meno degli anni precedenti. Un anno di calo (la caduta all'ultima gara dove gli bastava un misero ottavo posto, i problemi al motore e la gomma fallata).

Ho 13 e 7 anni da aspettare, non vedo l'ora di vedere che fanno gli spagnoli.

Madonna quanti rosicamenti..


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Certo, ovvio uno sport poco fisico come il motociclismo a 25 anni sei come a 37. Ma che parliamo a fare.
> 
> Sul mondiale 2006 basta (se proprio non c'è memoria storica o abbiamo memoria selettiva) pensare che Rossi veniva da 5 mondiali di fila, quell'anno totalizzò ben 120 punti in meno degli anni precedenti. Un anno di calo (la caduta all'ultima gara dove gli bastava un misero ottavo posto, i problemi al motore e la gomma fallata).
> 
> ...



tu che parli di memoria selettiva dimmi un pò quanto c'ha messo il grande Gibernau a vincere una gara nella categoria regina, poi vai a vedere quanto c'hanno messo Marquez e Lorenzo che ci facciamo quattro risate, non parlo manco di mondiali che lì il paragone è impietoso ma fin dalle categorie inferiori. Lorenzo al secondo anno in Moto GP già si giocava il mondiale con Rossi, in effetti mi domando di cosa stiamo a parlare 

Aspettiamo sti 13 anni, per adesso puoi anche accontentarti di vedere cosa hanno vinto da giovanissimi. Marquez campione del mondo a 20 anni, primo anno in Moto GP, semmai te ne fossi dimenticato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2016)

Grande Rossi che riesce a vincere in casa di Lorenzo e come sempre il pubblico sempre dalla sua.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu che parli di memoria selettiva dimmi un pò quanto c'ha messo il grande Gibernau a vincere una gara nella categoria regina, poi vai a vedere quanto c'hanno messo Marquez e Lorenzo che ci facciamo quattro risate, non parlo manco di mondiali che lì il paragone è impietoso ma fin dalle categorie inferiori. Lorenzo al secondo anno in Moto GP già si giocava il mondiale con Rossi, in effetti mi domando di cosa stiamo a parlare
> 
> Aspettiamo sti 13 anni, per adesso puoi anche accontentarti di vedere cosa hanno vinto da giovanissimi. Marquez campione del mondo a 20 anni, primo anno in Moto GP, semmai te ne fossi dimenticato.



Non c'è proprio paragone tra Lorenzo e MArquez e gente come Gibernau e Biaggi, non scherziamo dai...
Ciò non toglie che se si potessero catapultare indietro nel tempo i due spagnoli dal Rossi del tempo perderebbero pure loro


----------



## ilGrandeGatbsy (26 Aprile 2016)

A dirla tutta Marquez ha dato la paga a Rossi nel suo primo anno di MotoGP. Lo ha umiliato per 10 gare di fila. Non c'è stato nessun biscotto in quel caso. Lorenzo lo ha battuto quando rossi aveva 8 anni in meno, quindi non era vecchio. Jorge lo ha battuto pure lo scorso anno. Per voi hanno fatto il biscotto, per me no. Lorenzo ha vinto pure più gare di Rossi lo scorso anno. Di che stiamo parlando? Senza contare che Vale l'anno scorso ha fatto la stagione della vita. Stoner ha battuto Vale quando entrambi erano molto giovani. Lo ha fatto con una moto inguidabile, moto che sapeva guidare solo lui. Moto con cui Rossi non ha saputo mai vincere. 
Rossi è uno dei piloti più forti della storia del motociclismo, ma la storia narra che appena sono arrivati avversari di livello non ha più vinto. Da quanti anni non vince un motomondiale? 
Poi si può dire che la terra sia quadrata e che il sole emana freddo e non caldo. Ognuno la vede come vuole, ma la realtà oggettiva è che gli spagnoli sono forti tanto quanto il rossi dei migliori tempi, Marquez lo è pure di più. Ed è lì da vedere eh. Questo mondiale sarà di Marc e rossi non arriverà nemmeno sul podio, secondo me.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2016)

Altra buona gara oggi, peccato che lorenzo vada sempre a cannone in certe gare e sia impossibile prenderlo. Marquez cade e mondiale sempre più aperto.

Se continua così per tutta la stagione, Valentino può giocarsi il mondiale anche quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2016)

Bene per Rossi oggi. Peccato per Iannone che ha avuto troppa foga per andare a prendere Lorenzo.
Io cmq non capisco come si fa a tifare Lorenzo, posso capire tifare per uno stro come Marquez, ma non ho mai visto un viscido come Lorenzo.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Pole di Rossi al Mugello


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2016)

Quando scrive prebozzio arriva la sfiga quotidiana. 

Questo inizio di stagione valentino è decisamente più competitivo rispetto a quello dello scorso anno, però sembra che non sia proprio destino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando scrive prebozzio arriva la sfiga quotidiana.
> 
> Questo inizio di stagione valentino è decisamente più competitivo rispetto a quello dello scorso anno, però sembra che non sia proprio destino.



Dispiacere immenso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2016)

Vittoria di Valentino, pare sia stata una bella gara, pomeriggio mi guardo la replica.

Lorenzo è caduto. Quest'anno Valentino è veramente in palla, immagino sia merito delle nuove gomme. Questo mondiale sarà ancora più combattuto di quello scorso


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Rossi c'è.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Giugno 2016)

Iannone è un criminale....


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando scrive prebozzio arriva la sfiga quotidiana.



Ahahah! Hai ragione, meglio che me ne stia zitto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2016)

Godo per la caduta di Lorenzo, chi la fa l'aspetti e ancora è poco per te...non m me ne voglia nessuno, ma chi lo tifa sta messo male. Posso capire Marquez che lo stronz gasa e anche lo stile di guida fomenta, ma Lorenzo a me annoia...

E cmq grande Rossi che rivince in Spagna (sempre amato dai Spagnoli). Personaggio immenso...solo in Italia c'è chi lo odia (pochi perf ortuna).


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Iannone è un criminale....



Mamma mia davvero, a me é sempre piaciuto tantissimo per la grinta, ma quest'anno la sta facendo fuori dal vasino... spiace perché potrebbe far bene, e non si può neanche dire che la colpa sia della moto, perché per come guida lui la ducati é il top... magari sbaglio, ma ha buttato via un occasione


----------



## Tobi (5 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Godo per la caduta di Lorenzo, chi la fa l'aspetti e ancora è poco per te...non m me ne voglia nessuno, ma chi lo tifa sta messo male. Posso capire Marquez che lo stronz gasa e anche lo stile di guida fomenta, ma Lorenzo a me annoia...
> 
> E cmq grande Rossi che rivince in Spagna (sempre amato dai Spagnoli). Personaggio immenso...solo in Italia c'è chi lo odia (pochi perf ortuna).



Concordo, non seguo la Motogp da molto, ma Lorenzo mi da l'idea di uno forte se c'è da gestire la gara in quanto ha un modo di guidare molto costante ed omogeneo, ma non è il pilota capace di ribaltare situazioni difficili partendo da dietro.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Iannone è un criminale....



Ho perso il conto di quante gare ha buttato via per errori assurdi.


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2016)

Iannone ultimamente un pò troppo a cannone


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Rossi infinito..a 38 anni le suona in testa a uno che potrebbe essere suo figlio...Marquez ridicolizzato davanti al "suo" pubblico (si fa per dire dato che anche in Spagna ha più tifosi Rossi sulle tribune..)


----------



## Il Genio (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mamma mia davvero, a me é sempre piaciuto tantissimo per la grinta, ma quest'anno la sta facendo fuori dal vasino... spiace perché potrebbe far bene, e non si può neanche dire che la colpa sia della moto, perché per come guida lui la ducati é il top... magari sbaglio, ma ha buttato via un occasione



Premetto che non sono un competente ma solo un gran tifoso degli italiani.

Penso che Iannone abbia solo ed esclusivamente un problema di testa, d'altronde dal primo giorno è stato messo in discussione ed in competizione con un pilota scarsissimo quale Dovizioso per la moto del prossimo anno, fino a venire scartato a favore (ovviamente, sono in due ) del compagno.

Lui esagera ma la testa fa tantissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Concordo, non seguo la Motogp da molto, ma Lorenzo mi da l'idea di uno forte se c'è da gestire la gara in quanto ha un modo di guidare molto costante ed omogeneo, ma non è il pilota capace di ribaltare situazioni difficili partendo da dietro.



Esatto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2016)

Bellissima parodia. 

La roba su Iannone è geniale 

"Bum bum Iannone! A chi toccherà, oggi?"


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bellissima parodia.
> 
> La roba su Iannone è geniale
> 
> "Bum bum Iannone! A chi toccherà, oggi?"



Ha ha ha ha haaa [cit.] 
Parodia riuscitissima, a me Meda. ogni volta che. fa la telecronaca. dà l'idea. di mettere il. punto ogni 3. parole che dice.
Sbaglio?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2017)

Non sto seguendo il mondiale attuale, ma sembra sicuramente uno dei migliori degli ultimi anni.

In teoria sono in corsa almeno 4. Spero nel decimo di valentino, ma è improbabile e sicuramente immeritato. Ad ora lo merita tutto dovizioso.

Non oso immaginare Lorenzo se Dovizioso vince il mondiale


----------



## Tic (28 Agosto 2017)

Dovizioso sta azzeccando l'anno della vita, Rossi ormai lo vedo lontanissimo per il decimo, i 20 punti persi a Le Mans pesano come un macigno... Marquez dovrebbe ritirarsi una gara si e l'altra pure per non vincere questo mondiale.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> Dovizioso sta azzeccando l'anno della vita, Rossi ormai lo vedo lontanissimo per il decimo, i 20 punti persi a Le Mans pesano come un macigno... Marquez dovrebbe ritirarsi una gara si e l'altra pure per non vincere questo mondiale.


Occhio comunque a Vinales anche se ultimamente è molto incostante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> Dovizioso sta azzeccando l'anno della vita, Rossi ormai lo vedo lontanissimo per il decimo, i 20 punti persi a Le Mans pesano come un macigno... Marquez dovrebbe ritirarsi una gara si e l'altra pure per non vincere questo mondiale.



Si, impresa disperata per il Rossi attuale. Avesse qualche anno di meno sarebbe diverso, alla fine sono solo 26 punti. Gli anni però si fanno sentire. L'unica per lui è sperare che Dovizioso Marquez e Vinales si intralcino a vicenda e perdino punti pian piano. Dovrebbero mancare circa 7gp, basterebbe rosicchiare qualche punticino un po' alla volta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Agosto 2017)

Raga la gara di domenica ha sancito DEFINITIVAMENTE che Rossi non vincerà mai più un mondiale

Vale è stato perfetto: partenza top, zero sbavature, moto perfetta, scelta di gomme giusta, ha condotto la gara per il 90% del tempo...eppure....eppure la sensazione, frustante, è che se non si fosse ritirato Marquez avrebbe chiuso addirittura giù dal podio..

Purtroppo il peso degli anni si vede, domenica gli è mancata proprio l'energia e la lucidità per rispondere al Dovi e a Vinales..

Due anni fa aveva compiuto il capolavoro e ipotecato il decimo titolo, sarebbe stato il sigillo alla carriera di numero 1 ma purtroppo glielo hanno rubato..adesso non ha senso chiedergli di più..continua a correre perché gli piace e perché comunque podi e qualche vittoria può ancora arrivare..

La sensazione comunque è che quando chiuderà sulla motogp scenderà un velo di desolazione..senza di lui metà gente non seguirà più le gare..


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2017)

Stravincerà Marquez ma il Dovi sta facendo qualcosa di straordinario


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dovizioso ha vinto ancora, incredibile! Non ho visto la gara, ma quello che sta facendo quest'anno è incredibile. Mi auguro possa vincere il mondiale, è evidente che le vittorie conseguite gli hanno dato fiducia e ora ha decisamente più "garra".

Forza Dovi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2018)

Dovizioso vince subito la prima 

Quest'anno può essere il favorito, l'anno scorso ha capito di avere i mezzi per vincere troppo tardi, ora credo abbia una consapevolezza molto più forte nei suoi mezzi e può lottare fin da subito


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2018)

già finita?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> già finita?



Si. Vittoria di dovizioso, secondo marquez, terzo valentino


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si. Vittoria di dovizioso, secondo marquez, terzo valentino



grazie


----------



## Pit96 (18 Marzo 2018)

Grandissimo Dovi, bellissima gara. Vale terzo. 
Ottimo


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Ci vorrebbe un thread nuovo visto che siamo ancora al 2016 
Comunque complimenti a Dovi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Aprile 2018)

Avete visto che ha fatto marquez in argentina in partenza?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete visto che ha fatto marquez in argentina in partenza?



Marquez e' l'antisport per eccellenza.


----------

